# Very mad, annoyed and idk what 2 do, any help?



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

important***

*So for a while now i have been passing through this house, it's on my way from taking and picking up my son from school. Everyday i stop (stop sign) then turn left on the same street. Well infront of this stop there is a house with a yard on the left side and no fence or yard on the right side. For some time now i have been wondering what 2 do about something very disturbing to me, This house has a small create (kind of like the kennel crates with the bars on em) , its a very small one maybe enough for one medium dog. Well it caught my attention cause this create is always there, no one moves it , messes with it or does anything with it. Guess what is in it? 2 tiny chihuahuas a brown one and a black one, id say they weigh around 4-5 pounds, seem like they are related not lil bitty pups but maybe teen chis. So i have been keeping an eye out ever since i finally saw whats in the create, the other day i went by there again (mind you it was less then 30 degrees outside and raining a lil, and i look and there still there. I thought well maybe they will bring em in (it had just started raining, then i thought well damn tho its still freezing, why arent they inside?). I went back home, there was no one there. On the left side they have 2 huge boxers with a covered area and dog houses, food, water etc. So i wondered why they keep them there. I went back the next day to take my son 2 school, it was 6:50 am and it was realllly cold even icey , and there they were again outside in the cold...it makes me sick, i dont see a blanket or anything there, bare dirt. I dont see food or water, i never see them out of the crate and all they do is pace and cry. I said 2 myself thats it, tomorrow im calling the pound if the owner isnt there when i go ir doesnt speak 2 me. Well today i went by and no one there again but some tiny kids outside playing i wasnt sure if they lived there or next door, they were throwing rocks at the crate. So i grab my phone and call the pound n its closed, said 2 call back tomorrow. I did some research about our local pound, n its a kill pound , they dont give the dogs many days at all, they uthanize so many pets every week its unreal. I spoke 2 people that know alot about the place and they say most likely they will just go warm em and fine em if they dont abide, and then just take em and uthanize em.....what would u do, i dont know what 2 do. I want to find this cruel owner, obviously someone feeds them or they would be dead, but why would he or she do that n keep them there, in the freezing cold......ugh any suggestions.?*


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

This is the crate, and im not sure if theres 2 or 3 chis in there, my son says 3 i only saw 2 heads.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh my what a horrible live for the little chihs please update us because im very concerned for them this just breaks my heart some peoplE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

u dont call the pound, they will definitely kill them. u call aspca if u have one there. any rescue place not a pound where their conditions are worse

p.s: ur red font is BLINDIN :lol:


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

so sorry wrong color, made it darker.



pigeonsheep said:


> u dont call the pound, they will definitely kill them. u call aspca if u have one there. any rescue place not a pound where their conditions are worse
> 
> p.s: ur red font is BLINDIN :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is what i found

How To Report Animal Abuse & Reporting Animal Cruelty


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

If it were me, I'd be going to the pound in person so that I could actually talk to someone face to face and hopefully establish some kind of rapport.  As a result, after I reported the situation, I could hopefully be able to work something out with the pound that if they go get the dogs, to not euth them because I will take them. And then I'd find new homes for them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great advice from Ronnie (Tink). I agree 100%. What a sad situation though. That would just haunt me.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

report them, talk to the people, just get those babies out of the cold!!! People are jerks!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Great advice from Ronnie (Tink). I agree 100%. What a sad situation though. That would just haunt me.


It would haunt me too Tracy. Which is why I'd never forgive myself if I didn't do whatever I had to do to make a better life for those dogs. Of course, everyone's different and the way *I* would tackle it isn't necessarily the way the OP would feel comfortable. But I think some kind of personal contact is the way to go.


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

It sounds awful! in the uk we would call the rspca and they would go out and if needed ( as in this case) take the animals and rehome them.

I do hope you manage to find someone to help, good luck


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

they have SPCA in texas!!! call them so see what they can do or give you advice


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

*Fiona* said:


> It sounds awful! in the uk we would call the rspca and they would go out and if needed ( as in this case) take the animals and rehome them.
> 
> I do hope you manage to find someone to help, good luck


Only if there were TV camera's around at the time!!!!

Otherwise they would check the dogs were being fed once every 72 hours and leave.

The RSPCA in the UK are next to useless. It's not each officer, who are usually animal lovers themselves, they are tied as to what they are allowed to do! For one they need a court order and the presence of the police to even enter a property, which takes time, owners have the time to 'hide' whichever animals are being reported in most instances!

Someone I know reported some 'big breed' pups being used for baiting by drug dealers and nothing was done as it 'would interfere with the ongoing investigation'.....we ended up jimmying a garage door open and taking the pups ourselves...never did get caught but the poor pup I ended up with suffered terrible epilepsy and I only managed to keep her going for a further 22 months before she had to be PTS!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

This is just a thought... Since it seems obvious that they don't care about these puppies, perhaps you could offer to buy them for a nominal price. Then you could care for them until you found a good home for them. If the money is a problem maybe the people who adopt them from you could help pay you back. This is just a suggestion that might get the rescued quickly.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

See if you can find a local Chihuahua rescue. Most breed specific rescues are very passionate about their breed and will go to any length to get the dogs out of the situation. They know what is and is not legal and they usually have the right connections and can get things done. I would start with contacting them first and if possible take pictures of the front of the house and where the Chihuahuas are and tell them the story.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just go and ring the doorbell, and explain that you'd like to take the chi's and offer to pay a nominal sum. If they refuse, then call the ASCPA. Good luck with this. Sue


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would just take the whole cage with the dogs and find good homes for them. The owners probably wouldn't even miss them. Or you could knock on the door & find out what's going on.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I think woodard and I grew up in the same neighborhood 
I can't encourage anyone to break the law, but I know if it were me seeing that ~ those dogs would have been out of there, bathed, fed and in my bed.

With the thoughts that everyone ignored them while they were in horrid conditions they can just continue to ignore them while they live in the human lap and warm bed of luxury.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*i will keep u guys updated, im on my way to the house they are in, im going 2 try 2 ring the bell, if no answer im taking them weather i get arrested or not.! wish me luck!*


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck! You can't get arrested for um...finding them along the side of the road!? I'll verify that if you need me too!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*well...the lady wasnt there when we arrived, but she was pulling up as i was ringin the door. She greeted us and i said" i was wondering if ur chihuahuas are for sale or something cus i saw them when i pass", she said well actually yes we want 2 get rid of them. I asked can i see them, as i was walking towards the create i could smell poop n pee, these chis are tiny adults, id say about 3-4 pounds a girl and 4-5 pounds the boy. I was looking at them and they have no water, no food, and are covered in dog poop and wet mud from the rain. She isnt willing to sell both just one, i asked her can we take them out of the crate n hold them, she picked up the boy as she did the boy clinged to her and covered her in poop, she handed him 2 my bestie, she also got covered in poop. as she went in 2 clean up, me n my bestie were lookin in the crate, there food n water bowl is covered in dog poop. i felt like punching her in the face for doing this 2 such beautiful babies. I gave her my cell n asked her if she changed her miind and wanted 2 sell em both 2 call me, im giving her till tonight. After we left we went 2 the spca , she said those chis need 2 be taken away from her and gave us info and a number of a person in our area who is allowed to do a wellness check and will take them, he is a no kill shelter guy and works with the city. So im just waiting on her call, if not my next step is calling this city guy. *


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Im tempted 2 spy on them n see what hours there gone , n just go take em myself.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my lord, I can not believe this. I would not wait
to contact the person who can do the well check
because it could take him days to go out there.

Poor babies, I don't know if I could resist the urge
to just take them out of that situation.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would be so tempted to go in the dark of night and just take the dogs, crate and all. But thats just me.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

trust me its killing me , but i cant just take em if shes there. even tho i want 2


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, so no one is arrested ( you have made contact with the owner--she can identify you--oops) take some pictures ASAP and go to the SPCA with them showing the urgency of the matter. If they blow you off to a later time, I'd find an "unknown" face to help you pull a "Fun with **** & Jane" ( the movie) & get the heck outta there! 
Good luck with your rescue....keep us posted 

Funny...when I saw my post the **** replaced the mans name short for Richard. Just letting you know so you can recognize the name of the movie...NOT a bad word!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I think you are doing the best you can under the circumstances. Those puppies are lucky to have you looking out for them. Thank you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! i would want to do serious damage to that excuse for a human being!!
I really hope you get these wee ones away from them asap!
I dont get on here as much now, but this got to me so bad!!
Please update on this as soon as you can and good luck! x


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

If the ASPCA or the shelter guy go then the woman is going to know it's you that reported her unfortunately and then refuse to sell them to you.

I'd get there again before the ASPCA, with money in hand, it's amazing what the sight of a few dollars/pounds will do to someone like that....don't show how much you are willing to give just have a few notes in your hand, keep anything else in your pocket, that way if she says a few dollars more you will have it.
Failing that I'd be off with them in the dead of night, as I've done before, she's unlikely to call the police about them. Take pics though before removing them just in case so you have a defence if you're taken to court!
To have put them back into the crappy crate is despicable when you'd asked to buy them both.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

This is so sad. I keep checking back at this thread hoping for a happy outcome ... Good luck Wawies. xx


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Any news???


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know, I am dying over here. That is so heart wrenching. I am sending positive vibes your way Wawies, God bless you!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That is so very sad.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Any news on the situation?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i sent this email 2 a no kill animal rescue shelter in my area, they rescue then put them up for adoption*** wish me luck. I also went back to see if she changed her mind n will sell em 2 me, she said shed sell the boy for 40$ usd and she will ask her husband how much for the girl as the girl is her husbands dog, so im just waiting for a call if not im goin back at 3.pm.

letter to the guy that can help****

Hello my name is Laura, i found ur email on an animal recue group located in waxahachie tx. I need help. i ran across to tiny chihuahuas id say about 4-5 pounds, they are living in a tiny crate outside in horrible living conditions, they have no food and water, there bowls are full of pee n dog poop, they are also covered in poop and mud as its been raining alot lately. Ive passed through that house several times a day for the past 3 weeks, wondering what i can do. The other day i finally stopped and rang the doorbell, as i did the owner of the house drove up. I kindly asked her if her dogs were for sale , she said maybe , if i present the right amount shed sell them. My intent in stopping was 2 see them up close and see their living conditions, i was shocked, no food , no water, living in mud and feces, very pooorly taken care of. I have a limit of for pets i can have being that i live in the waxahachie city limits, so i was wondering if i buy them from her, will u be willing 2 keep them at your shelter and maybe find them a 4 ever home, where they can be properly taken care of. They dont look sick and seem fairly young, very small and im sure anyone would adopt them. They are full blooded chihuahuas, one boy one girl the girl is maybe 3-4 pounds. This lady has them outside all day and night , every day, never lets them out of the crate, and they dontget any interaction or attention , but they r both friendly. I am willing to buy them off of her if thats what it takes, i just need 2 make sure i can place them in a no kill shelter asap, so they can be adopted to the right people. any help or advice would be apreciated. thanks, i dont want to call animal control and risk them being put 2 sleep as the waxahachie animal control kills hundreds of dogs, no matter wat breed it is.

with respect- Laura.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

by the way i drove up there lastnight again , and there boxers and beagle were barking n barking so they woke up and i took off fast. it was cold n they were still outside.

its crazy but there boxers and the beagle are ina seperate fenced in area , very well taken care of and have food n water..i just dont understand why the chis have 2 suffer like that.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

oh and good news not related to this story, but i took in a rescue dog, shes a chi and is about daisys size, her mommy is dying from cancer and is in the hospital and the people from texasteacups.com had her and asked if i wanted her  so i have a new rescue. They love it here, the people i live with have 2 male chi's so i definatly have 2 get her fixed soon. waxahachie limit of pets is 4 , i wish i could take in more n more chis or any doggies.

Its crazy but she looks like peanut.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

This makes me wish that I were close enough to help. Of course if I were closer, I would be over the 4 pet limit already. Thank you for pursuing this. I really don't understand how anyone can treat another living creature this way.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

just gone through this thread, have these two chis been rescued yet?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

You did a good thing trying to intervene in the situation. Unfortunatly animals are property and she can't just go and take them...
there are so many good people here who care about the dogs...if only they could find their way to Pam's house...lol


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

If it was me I would grab them up!And if there was anything said about it id claim to be giving them water and they ran out on their own....They could die  Id Liberate them and find them a home asap keeping them away from my healthy dogs of course.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*ok so i found a person who is willing to help if i can manage to get her 2 sell them 2 me . She has a well known chihuahua rescue shelter and will take them in and give them proper care. The thing is this lady(owner of the chis) is wanting 40$ for the boy and 100$ for the girl since she is tiny. i have 2 figure out a way to get this money before its 2 late.....I wonder how much jail time i will have 2 serve if i take them at night ? (wary) i can say they got out and they know i pass thru there alot cause im always watching out for them....ugh so frustrated i cant wait any longer the longer this goes on the worst can happen, if these chis die cause of me i cannot forgive myself. I feel stuck i dont get paid till the first. I might call someone that owes me money n say its an emergency....i need these chis out of her shitty place quick, they were just in there crate crying out for help 2day, its breaking me and tearing me apart inside, i cant think of anything else 2 do. *


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh good luck! I don't know if I could wait either. I wonder if you gave this 'lady' some cash, and a promisory note for the rest if she'd let you take them?? Sue


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

If the woman who is taking in the chi's runs a real rescue then she should be non-profit. I would ask her to start a chip-in for the rescue of the 2 chihuahuas. Rescue groups are run by donations so this should not be a problem, I'm sure she would have the $140 bucks raised within a few hours.
I work for a non-profit animal rescue and this is how we raise money to rescue animals - donations


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

All my thoughts are with you on this one. I would be tempted to steal them, too.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anna brought up a very good point. The rescue group should be able to help raise the money. 

Try pleading with the woman and see if she will take half the money, assuming you can come up with half, and the rest on the first! It seems like they are looking for cash anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Update*** we got the money for the chis, she did not want to give the girl up. We offered her 150 for her and she wanted only 40$ for the boy. She said no, so i decided 2 do what i thought was best , Animal control is now involved but its a unique case so The queenie foundation is in on it also. Animal control is going 2 try 2 make her surrender them , cause not only are they in horrible conditions but they also are over the pet limit, its like there pet horders or something. So this is all taking place 2day (wish us luck n pray she surrenders them) After she surrenders them, the queenie foundation is taking them in. crosses fingers.

*
pictures that were taken from us**No food, no water, No nothing, they sleep, pee, n poop in the same area and its all rocks. weather its 20 degrees outside or 100 they live there. Never step out of it, no interaction, no love. The lady says "she feeds em at night left oers only" shouldnt they be allowed to at least have water all day as they please? It was snowing the other day..gues what they were out in the same crate. it sickens me. The other day when we picked them up n held em, they were covered in poop, n today there poor lil feet had poop stuck between there paws.*


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She sounds like a hoarder. "Only I can care for them" and then they get no care whatsoever. poor creatures. heartbreaking.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Finn said:


> She sounds like a hoarder. "Only I can care for them" and then they get no care whatsoever. poor creatures. heartbreaking.


thats exactly what came 2 mind when i saw her!she also has other large dogs and its odd how she keeeps those inside but not the chis?


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Those poor pups  such a sad story.. i really hope they have a happy ending.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

That cage is not very Sturdy looking......It could Fall over! or even lose the top!Be fast be Brave!Bring a driver and running shoes!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That is strange because usually hoarders don't want anyone knowing what they are up to. I do not know how those babies survive such cold weather.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

im waiting for a response from the queenie foundation 2 see if they are in there custody now , as soon as animal control goes they r being transported to the queenie foundation rescue.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

wow...you've been busy...thanks for the updates here...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow I'm just reading this now. Praying for a good outcome here; those photos made me sick to my stomach...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us updated. Hoping for the best! Poor, poor dogs. 
I hope all of her dogs get taken away, not just the Chis.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope this has a happy ending. LS is right, all dogs should be removed. Wawies, thank God for people like you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for following through and not just turning away. More people need to be like you and keep an eye out for animals that are suffering and do something about it! Thank you!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel so useless, i cant beleive no one in my area will help save these dogs, do these damn people not care? I just dont understand is 80$ of funding to save 2 chis's that much 2 ask for? Why wont anyone around here help, my area just doesnt give a crap about animals, unless it benefits them they arent willing to help, and also how is it that this so called "queenie foundation that rescues" cant supplu funding to help. Im not the one keeping the dogs as im at my limit and cant, she could help with the 80$ and id be taking them 2 her, she gets money off putting them for afdoption. so i just dont get it, what else can i do....The owner of the chis called me a min ago n said i changed mymind come getthem for 80...well had i know i wouldnt of spent money yesterday, my money i had went towards my new trescue chi , she had kennel cough and had 2 take her to the vet asap. so what now. ???


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

and still these babies are sitting there , same conditions and nothings being done...animal control sux!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up! I know exactly how you feel as I'm going through a neighbor poisoning dogs and animals & can't get nobody to do nothing. Just do what you can. Many of us here in the forum feel helpless because we don't live close enough to go take those babies out of there. I guarantee that as soon as you take those babies out of there, they'll be wanting to do something then!!!


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, I haven't been on the forum and have just been looking for this thread. The pics are heart breaking Wawies. So glad you have brought this to the authorities attention in your area. I'm not from America, so don't know the 4 animal rule or the organisations that you mention, but these pups have been so lucky to have you looking out for them. I really hope one of the organisations has intervened now because you've done so much to bring it to their attention. xxx


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Any news on these dogs?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Wawies said:


> I feel so useless, i cant beleive no one in my area will help save these dogs, do these damn people not care? I just dont understand is 80$ of funding to save 2 chis's that much 2 ask for? Why wont anyone around here help, my area just doesnt give a crap about animals, unless it benefits them they arent willing to help, and also how is it that this so called "queenie foundation that rescues" cant supplu funding to help. Im not the one keeping the dogs as im at my limit and cant, she could help with the 80$ and id be taking them 2 her, she gets money off putting them for afdoption. so i just dont get it, what else can i do....The owner of the chis called me a min ago n said i changed mymind come getthem for 80...well had i know i wouldnt of spent money yesterday, my money i had went towards my new trescue chi , she had kennel cough and had 2 take her to the vet asap. so what now. ???


If i was in the TX area i would certaining bring over $80 and get them. No doubt about it!
I am about a couple thousand miles away in OH. Do you live near Port Aurther, TX?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear. Any way you can borrow $80 from someone until you can pay them back? Those poor dogs!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in absolute shock and totally disgusted that this is allowed in USA - for crying out loud, if that was here & I made a call to the RSPCA they'd be there in hours, even after hours if they had lots of jobs, and they prosecute through the courts.

Over here they will visit Pet Stores if they have a giant fish in an aquarium that customers believe is not big enough (even though they have no power to deal with fish they'll still go out & rattle cages). A friend of mine (retailer) got a call the other day because she shipped a single fish via the postal system (24 hour express delivery with added oxygen & stress-guard) but we had a sudden hot day & the fish arrived dead - the RSPCA woman rang her & went ballistic - only reason they didn't lay charges is that fish are not governed by them.

The Village Idiot/Gossip/Troublemaker/Charity Collector/Part-Time Vet with the RSPCA from across the road reported me to them for my birds because I gave her $2 & shut the door in her face when she started to gossip whilst collecting for charity. The RSPCA came out, informed me of the complaint & who the complainant was .... I walked them thru my aviaries and all they could do was marvel at the birds, the gourmet seed at $55 a bag, cuttlefish, calcium bells and multitude of clean water containers and said, "If only my birds were this well maintained, sorry to have troubled you". But, the point is, they were here in hours over flipping birds in aviaries, yet your idiots won't do something for creatures such as a dogs.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

The animal control here in Ohio are relentless. They will come any day or night, rain or snow. If its a bad complaint they will show up with a warrent. When getting a dog liscense, shortly after registering them, they are able to do a propert check to ensure the welfare of the dog, ie- proper housing, plenty of food and water, etc. 
Maybe its just the area you in. I cant believe they wont do something about it


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I THINK ITS SICK THAT NO SERVICE WILL HELP!!!!!!!!!!  im so angry! is there no way you can just get them??? it maybe illegal but take them to the vet and say you found them on the street and then n one can say any different and you wont get in trouble because obviously this evil person has not registered the dogs so there's no prof there his/hers!  x


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Did they get rescued??


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Any news on these poor babies?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an idea. Call the local sheriff, police and take them to see the dogs. They should, immediately, call the local authorities to remove the pups; if they can't themselves. Call them with a complain of noise, barking etc. Maybe this would work? Sue


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Another idea... do you have a tv station that would look into it? We have a local tv station that does stories about adoptable pets all the time. If you could find someone like that....


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Suzn said:


> Another idea... do you have a tv station that would look into it? We have a local tv station that does stories about adoptable pets all the time. If you could find someone like that....


Good idea's! something must work 

x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

And/or put the email addies of the rescue centre/s involved up here and we'll all flood them with polite but very disappointed emails. Many people donate handsomely to animal shelters of all kinds, until they hear horror stories like this and they need to be made aware that the public do not approve of their toothless tiger attitude in such dire circumstances.


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

Those pictures are heartbreaking :foxes15: Those poor babies :crybaby:

I keep coming back to this thread to see if they've been rescued. I cannot believe the woman doesn't even try to hide the suffering she's causing; ARRRGGGHHHH! :foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Poppys mummy said:


> Those pictures are heartbreaking :foxes15: Those poor babies :crybaby:
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread to see if they've been rescued. I cannot believe the woman doesn't even try to hide the suffering she's causing; ARRRGGGHHHH! :foxes15::foxes15:


 same here hun. i keep coming back but theres no news 

stupid people! they have no idea what they are doing to the animals :foxes15:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Just seeing this poor babies... I hope something can be done to rescue them.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe they need more complaints in your area to do something about it??Pretty sad but some areas are like that??
If u need some one to ....Say they are in your are and complain I WILL<<!!! If enough people complain the city and your county will have to do something!!! and a rescue or shelter will have to pick them up! I can even call some rescues. I have long distance unlimited and claim I am vacationing or in your area!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's been a while - no news yet??


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Any update? Those poor babies!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I keep checking back...anyone talk to the OP ??


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*sighs*

UPdate*** This is the email i am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I was confused when we had
not heard anything back.


Laura - I have a friend who lives in Austin. He suggests that
you contact the Houston SPCA. He said if they feel that it's
too far for them to travel, they will follow up locally with someone.

Houston SPCA: Contact Us

( Houston SPCA for animal planet fans is featured on Animal cops )


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i did update its on the last page sorry, wouldnt let me edit the first post for some reason. and ya houston and austin are to far, i am south of dallas in a place called waxahachie, animal control is the one that handles situations like this. i went to the local spca and they sent me 2 animal control and said only animal control in waxahachie can decide what to do.  this haunts me that i have gotten no where.



Christabelle said:


> nm..............


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Try those people! They have a 24 hour hotline you can actually
call and speak to someone.


I know it must feel awful to feel so helpless!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i will send them an email thow maybe they can help ty christabelle.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

24 hour hotline? let me find the number ill call now if they will help ill speak 2 anyone or go to anyone.



Christabelle said:


> Try those people! They have a 24 hour hotline you can actually
> call and speak to someone.
> 
> 
> I know it must feel awful to feel so helpless!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a chihuahua rescue in Ft Worth. "Lucy's Lost Loved Ones"
This lady , Roberta, might be able to tell you who to call, or what to do. 
I have spoke with her in the past and she is very nice and helpful. 
google the name and find her phone number.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

You know i contacted a couple of rescues ...and it makes me sad that them told me the same..arent animal rescue groups supposed 2 help in situations like this? i didnt know about the one in ft worth thow, i can give them a call as well .. thanks.



pjknust said:


> There is a chihuahua rescue in Ft Worth. "Lucy's Lost Loved Ones"
> This lady , Roberta, might be able to tell you who to call, or what to do.
> I have spoke with her in the past and she is very nice and helpful.
> google the name and find her phone number.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i had the lady convinced 2 sell them to me at one point had the money in hand and she all of a sudden changed her mind cause of her daughter and husband, she said her daughter couldnt part with them....and i thought 2 myself if they care so much about them why are these babies outside in the cold with no food and no water and no where 2 lay in when its cold?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Laura, any response from the hotline ?


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i called the hotline number 713 869-SPCA (7722) thats the only hotline number i found on that site, and when i called it, it sent me to another call center number then i called it and its not a working number


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm...maybe try calling again in the morning on the normal
line. I hope they will do something to help.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I live in a small town, and know the president of the Humane Society very well, foster for them frequently. IF this were our town, she would have already taken those dogs and put them in foster homes. She would have told them to either sign them over or be fined or go to jail. My neighbor was in jail one time and had tied his dog outside. He got a choice , sign the dog over or stay in jail a lot longer!

pam in TX


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would approach them again and offer to buy them. I would continue to do so until she caved. I would mention in a nice manner that you could give them a warm, loving indoor home and that being in a crate most of their lives had to be miserable for them.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor lil babies  breaks my heart too! Don't give up Laura U go Girl!Their has to be some one out their to help We just got to find em!Keep us updated hun <3


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

*Update*****

:daisy:So i went to pay a lil visit to the lady of the chi's it appears she finally surrendered her doggies, not only the chi's but some of the others as well. This makes me happy, although im not sure who ended up with them, i will contact the rescue that was supposed 2 take them when ever she surrendered them i am also going 2 call arround to see where they ended up  i thank you all for the support and encouraging words, i feel happy that they will no longer suffer the way they did. thank you all..


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

That is certainly good news. They just about have to be in a better situation.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

I stopped by just in time, i was worried cause we are in tornado watch/severe thuderstorms coming, im glad they wont suffer the storms outside anymore 



Suzn said:


> That is certainly good news. They just about have to be in a better situation.


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wawies said:


> important***
> 
> *So for a while now i have been passing through this house, it's on my way from taking and picking up my son from school. Everyday i stop (stop sign) then turn left on the same street. Well infront of this stop there is a house with a yard on the left side and no fence or yard on the right side. For some time now i have been wondering what 2 do about something very disturbing to me, This house has a small create (kind of like the kennel crates with the bars on em) , its a very small one maybe enough for one medium dog. Well it caught my attention cause this create is always there, no one moves it , messes with it or does anything with it. Guess what is in it? 2 tiny chihuahuas a brown one and a black one, id say they weigh around 4-5 pounds, seem like they are related not lil bitty pups but maybe teen chis. So i have been keeping an eye out ever since i finally saw whats in the create, the other day i went by there again (mind you it was less then 30 degrees outside and raining a lil, and i look and there still there. I thought well maybe they will bring em in (it had just started raining, then i thought well damn tho its still freezing, why arent they inside?). I went back home, there was no one there. On the left side they have 2 huge boxers with a covered area and dog houses, food, water etc. So i wondered why they keep them there. I went back the next day to take my son 2 school, it was 6:50 am and it was realllly cold even icey , and there they were again outside in the cold...it makes me sick, i dont see a blanket or anything there, bare dirt. I dont see food or water, i never see them out of the crate and all they do is pace and cry. I said 2 myself thats it, tomorrow im calling the pound if the owner isnt there when i go ir doesnt speak 2 me. Well today i went by and no one there again but some tiny kids outside playing i wasnt sure if they lived there or next door, they were throwing rocks at the crate. So i grab my phone and call the pound n its closed, said 2 call back tomorrow. I did some research about our local pound, n its a kill pound , they dont give the dogs many days at all, they uthanize so many pets every week its unreal. I spoke 2 people that know alot about the place and they say most likely they will just go warm em and fine em if they dont abide, and then just take em and uthanize em.....what would u do, i dont know what 2 do. I want to find this cruel owner, obviously someone feeds them or they would be dead, but why would he or she do that n keep them there, in the freezing cold......ugh any suggestions.?*


That's a disgusting way for anyone to treat any animal. Is the crate locked in anyway? If it wasn't illegal i'd just take them and look after them and give them to deserving homes.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

They no longer live like this Aston, the lady finally surrendered them , thank god.


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

That's good news.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

YEAH That just made my day!


----------

